# EWCM day before expected Period



## barbikins

Hey Ladies!

I'm due to get AF tomorrow & I've noticed globs of EWCM. I know this happens when Progesterone rises & right before a period.

Any chance this has happened to anyone right before your expected period & gotten a bfp?!

Thanks!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

:test: :test: :test:


----------



## barbikins

I already tested today twice...bfn :(

I was feeling mild cramps yesterday for a bit & first thing this morning.
So I'm in belief that AF is on her bitch way ;)

I'm just holding onto some sort of hope?


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I hope she stays away from you... I know the feeling all too well.... BUT, I have read on here that the ladies thought AF was on the way and nope.. they got there BFP... Its just a waiting game now.. Have you had any spotting? any pinching/tugging feelings in your lower abdomen?


----------



## barbikins

I had some pinching yesterday for a while. Nothing today. It feels less like it would most previous months. If I'm correct, AF is due tomorrow. 
No spotting. The cramping isn't really prominent today except for when I first got up the morning. And since then I haven't noticed anything. 
All my tests were negative. I've gotten the ewcm before AF in the past. Just my symptoms are so much less than normal. I'm sure I know my demise. I'm just hopeful.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

:hug: Hang in there... I hope you get a wonderful suprise and its not you know who... :lol:

Now that I think of it, I'm usually dry to the bone per say before AF, no ewcm at all... Fingers crossed for ya!


----------



## barbikins

Balls....spotting has started. :(


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

That doesn't mean anything, I could be IB is it light brown/tan/light pink or red... Now its a wait and see.. Like the 2ww is'nt hard enough... hang in there hun I pray its not you know who....


----------



## CMarie

Just wondering . . are you still spotting or did you end up getting AF? I'm going on 5 days late with AF and some pink very stretchy ewcm started showing up today, but the actual spotting part of it has stopped which is a little confusing to me. I'll be testing wednesday if the bleeding doesn't start again, but was wondering what your experience was :flower:


----------



## barbikins

Hiya! Still only spotting right now. I would anticipate full blown AF some time today. 
I don't have any cramps though which is odd. 
Tested negative this morning. 15dpo. 
5days late?! Have you tested at all this cycle?


----------



## barbikins

Hopin&Prayin said:


> That doesn't mean anything, I could be IB is it light brown/tan/light pink or red... Now its a wait and see.. Like the 2ww is'nt hard enough... hang in there hun I pray its not you know who....

Wishful thinking!!! This is when I'm due for AF. 
Still spotting lightly. Tested negative :(


----------



## CMarie

barbikins said:


> Hiya! Still only spotting right now. I would anticipate full blown AF some time today.
> I don't have any cramps though which is odd.
> Tested negative this morning. 15dpo.
> 5days late?! Have you tested at all this cycle?

I didn't get a positive pregnancy test until 22 dpo with my LO, so hang in there!

No, I haven't tested yet. The spotting picked up again today, but it's still a brown/light pink extremely stretchy ewcm. I never spot before AF . . usually it's just full blown AF :haha: If the spotting is gone again tomorrow I'll be testing! 

Have you thought about testing again??


----------



## barbikins

I got full blown AF last night so no need for me to test any further ;) 
Least I can move on w/my life now! Good luck to you this cycle! Did you stop spotting?


----------



## CMarie

barbikins said:


> I got full blown AF last night so no need for me to test any further ;)
> Least I can move on w/my life now! Good luck to you this cycle! Did you stop spotting?

Boo, stupid AF . . hopefully next cycle is the one for you! :hugs:

My spotting stopped again so I'll be testing tomorrow morning so I can use fmu . . have to admit, I'm a bit nervous!


----------



## barbikins

You have a lot of patience to wait! If you're late, you should be able to get a positive test today. How about getting blood work done? You should be able to confirm pregnancy one way or another through a blood test.


----------



## lookin4bump02

hey ladies jus decided to say this 2 u barbikini.....not sure if i should here but ran through your blog and u seem to have everything in place but manage to still be getting BFNs....

u should try holding up your legs for at least 15 mins when Bding on positivie OPKss .....maybe that will help sperm meet egg ....

good luck cmarie on testing 2morrow...k

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## barbikins

lookin4bump02 said:


> hey ladies jus decided to say this 2 u barbikini.....not sure if i should here but ran through your blog and u seem to have everything in place but manage to still be getting BFNs....
> 
> u should try holding up your legs for at least 15 mins when Bding on positivie OPKss .....maybe that will help sperm meet egg ....
> 
> good luck cmarie on testing 2morrow...k
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hi & Thanks!
Yep, not sure why we are not getting pregnant if everything seems good. And we're having lots of sex. I won't get up out of bed on the days I'm fertile/Ovulating. I have been thinking of taking a few more extreme measures of using PreSeed & elevating my hips. As stupid as doing that makes me feel when I try it ;) LOL!!!


----------



## lookin4bump02

hey yeah .....

i agree.....go for it ....i am sure u will get a bfp....preseed and elevated hips and when :spermy: is out raise legs .....

i really hope to be hearing of your BFP soon...


----------



## barbikins

Thanks!! I hope so too :)
Have you started trying again?
I'm sorry for your loss. I lost my daughter over a year ago now. It's not easy.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Damn witch!! Im sorry barbakins, big hugs... Heres to your next cycle.. Fxd You get your :bfp:

Im feeling actually fine.. Not sure if anythings brewing. No symptoms except heavy bbs. Lol normal cuz there big.. :haha: No spotting.. Just tryin to get rid of this thrush yucky.. Damn antibiotics... Lol
Don"t think Im going to test... Im being brave and too patient help!! Hehe

Good Luck C. Marie on testing tomorrow.. Sounds very good.. :dust: :dust:

Lookin4bump02 Tge good ole leg up in the air trick I hear works.. Lol Welcome aboard the madness!!


----------



## CMarie

I'm so sorry for both of your losses . . I really hope you both get that BFP really soon! :hugs:

I tested today and got a BFN, which I'll admit surprised me quite a bit because AF still hasn't showed and the spotting stopped today . . oh well :(


----------



## barbikins

Ladies, best of luck who are still waiting for AF to show!!!
& Thanks CMarie :)
So if you're testing negative, maybe you had a very light period. Thought about getting blood work done?


----------

